# Dankung Custom Titanium Slingshot



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

A package came in the mail today. There were two things remarkable about that package: the first was that I'd placed the order with Dankung so long ago that I pretty much had forgot it and the second was that it took about thirty minutes and a very sharp knife to get it open.

Once I had this sling in my hand I was surprised by the quality of the build. It's bigger than the other slingshots I've got from them. I have a General II for shooting BB's but this sling is a full sized frame almost five and a half inches tall and four and a quarter wide. It's made of three eights' titanium rod so it is very strong and also light, well polished and curved so it fits the hand well. They wrapped the handle with the tape used on golf clubs and tennis rackets so it's very comfortable to hold. It has the typical loops at the top of the forks so it's easy to take looped tubes on and off, much faster and more secure than bands with clamps. The fork loops are angled back toward the shooter a few degrees so the tube loops slide easily to the top when you draw back to shoot. All in all, this slingshot is well worth the $62.00 I paid for it. I checked the metal with a magnet and it is not the least bit magnetic so I'll believe them when they say it's titanium. It's way too light to be stainless steel.

Chinese Post must put mail in a container and ship it when the container is full. Dankung said the sling would take a week or two longer than most because they custom make them to order. You add two weeks to the two months it takes to fill the shipping container and a little more time to cross the Pacific and bingo....it shows up on your doorstep.

Anyone who wants an indestructible slingshot that looks, feels, and shoots well with tubes of any strength you can pull, you best get one of these.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Sorry guy's I screwed up and posted twice.

Go to Dankung website to see what a Dankung slingshot looks like. I am totally incompetent posting video or pics.


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

hi, can you show a picture or a link of the model you bought ? Your description is very informative, but a picture or at least a link can make it better


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

crazyslingshot said:


> hi, can you show a picture or a link of the model you bought ? Your description is very informative, but a picture or at least a link can make it better


You are right. I need to learn how to manipulate these toys' we play with today. I don't carry a smart phone and my wife took the digital camera I had a few years ago so I don't have any method of taking pictures and I am hopelessly confused when it comes to posting pictures on the internet. I ordered the custom so long ago I've forgotten the link to the Dankung site. You can probably find it on the Dankung website faster than I could.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Best guess, is this one.










http://www.dankung.com/Gcontent/western-ergonomic-titanium-dangkung-hunting-slingshot_1236?position=6&list=GUYtxKZNoIHIuM8-WQ_YibI7DE44Aa8XzbPfJIgCUn4

Western ergonomic titanium dangkung hunting slingshot


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

That's pretty close but since they are custom built to order I guess the proportions vary a little from one to the next. The metal rod looks a little larger in diameter than the picture on mine.

Thank you KawKan for showing the link for me.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Thanks VA! I always wondered about a full size. Be sure to let us know how it shoots. I would wager it to be very smooth.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Ibojoe said:


> Thanks VA! I always wondered about a full size. Be sure to let us know how it shoots. I would wager it to be very smooth.


I'm shooting light tubes so I can shoot it indoors right now but when the weather improves I'll rig it up with heavier tubes and take it outside with 3/8 steel. Of course it's very smooth and solid when shooting light stuff.


----------

